# Feeders for Red Belly Piranhas daily basic!



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

I been feeding my rbps feeder gold fishes, I know everyone feed theirs shrimp becuase its good for the rbps and makes their color bright and all. Catfish helps them too but, my problem is when I first try feeding them shrimp that was uncook and I peel the shell off and wash it a bit then feed them, well after 1 hour of returning the damn tank smell like rotten fish gults on a dry day my room was so stickny I almost threw up, so then I had to empty my tank and wash everyone so it can stop the which stills stayed in there for about 3 days later. After that im scare to feed them shrimp but I do want them to be healthy but yet I dont want to clean my tank or have to smell that stuff again, I got a 100 gallon tank with dual overflow that goes in to my wet/dry filter, the tank is housing 4 7-8 inch red bellys

The main point here is to feed my ps things that well not stink besides feeders!

PLEASE HELP, I NEED TO FEED THEM SOMETHING BESIDES FEEDERS!!!!!!!!

Calling all RBPS owners to help in this problem


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

have the starve for a while and throw a little bit of floating pellets then observe.

if they went for it, its good. find something that has rich in protein. you can also feed them live freshwater shrimps. i used to put those live shrimps in my tank and let my P's decide when tochew them. my P's likes the pellets more than those shrimps! LOL...

shrimps can help clean your tank from excess wastes too.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

great thanks, but where on eaarth do I get freshwater shrimp? are they expensive? Now if my ps eat pellets well they stop eatting feeders becuase the orginal owner feed them koi pellets and that took me for ever to get them back on feeders becuase its so much joy watching them big the body off and the head still breathing lol

more help would be appericated


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you awt to get them back on the pellets as there main diet. feeders arent nutrious

its like us living on nothing but McDonalds cheese burgers. once you get them on the pellets try the catfish and shrimp


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

try some white fish fillet, tilapia actually doesnt smell that bad... maybe some freeze dried krill too


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I dunno what the deal was on the shrimp because it NEVER smells at all. The worst smell i've have tried has been Hakari Gold cichlid pellets. Maybe nukin the shrimp in a bowl for a min before you toss it in.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

ummm.... maybe it was old or something thanks for the info


----------



## shuttleslave (Jun 7, 2004)

if you left it in for that an hour that could be the smelly problem. if they dont eat it within 15 minutes...then take it out. Only feed then shrimp. if you really want to change from feeders to shrimp then they have to bee hungry. that means that they will probably not eat the shrimp for a while...may take a couple days or maybe even a 3 days...but dont worry they will come along.

when i first bought my reds they were only fed feeders. but i got them used to the shrimp and now rite when i drop it in they all attack it.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

I can get 12 ghost shrimp for $2 canadian. I usually get a dozen once in a while. They slowly disappear over time, but they serve a double purpose. 1) Clean the tank and 2) food for my p's


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

yeah, I am having that same problem, all I can get is feeders and other kinds of fish unless I want to go about 2 hours away to get some ghost shrimp...
How soon should I switch my piranhas over???
I was thinking about switching them when I finished up the last of these new feeders.


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

> you awt to get them back on the pellets as there main diet. feeders arent nutrious
> 
> I think they are.What do they eat in the wild?Fish.Im not saying that thats all they eat.But its good to give them feeders.What I do is quarenteen my fish and give them flakes,blood worms,greens.These are not goldfish though.smallTilapias perch etc.Make them healthy then feed them to my fish.I think Ps are not as delicate as believed.They must have adapted strong immune systems.In the wild they eat rotting flesh of fish even sick ones.Thats why they kill weak fish or sick ones.Dead rottens birds etc.Im not saying to give them sick fish or bad stuff.I would suggest to give them a variety.Freshwater crabs,shrimp,fish even cultured worms.For pellets what is it made out of?Fish etc.Do you think they blend healthy fish from farms.Maybe but maybe not.Even in farms fish get sick.I saw a show that they showed some people making fish food from fish they caught in the wild.I always thought that feeding too many pellets would constipate them.Feeding them of one thing might malnourish them.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

What kind of pellets do you guys reconmmend?


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

tick said:


> For pellets what is it made out of?Fish etc.Do you think they blend healthy fish from farms.Maybe but maybe not.Even in farms fish get sick.I saw a show that they showed some people making fish food from fish they caught in the wild.I always thought that feeding too many pellets would constipate them.


 I'm pretty sure after the fish and whatever else they add to make pellets are proccessed, they don't contain parasites, fungii, and the other dangerous things that a live fish can carry.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

what kind of pellets for my rbps????


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)

My Pygos really like chicken.....not sure if its good or bad but they tear it up...even after 2 weeks of starving i couldnt get them to eat 1 pelet..scared they would die or get sick im back on chicken LOL


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm pretty sure after the fish and whatever else they add to make pellets are proccessed, they don't contain parasites, fungii, and the other dangerous things that a live fish can carry.

Good point but pellets dont seem right to feed to my ps


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

what kind of pellets for my rbps????

If you want to go that way try the carnivore pellets.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

what other way is there out of this?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ummm you don't leave the shrimp in there for an hour. I do it 10 minutes tops, if he don't eat it I take it out and save it for later.

Tie the shrimp with some 50 lb test fishing around the tail, so you can easily remove leftovers. Give him time, he will eat it.

As far as pellets. Get Hikari Cichlid Gold. They are a good color enhancer, and float and won't cloud the water. But you'll have an easier time getting him to eat shrimp before those.


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

what other way is there out of this?

Feed them fish,catfish,live crabs,crayfish.Just quarenteen them.Or buy it from the store.Like I said before variety.Or feed the quarented fish color enhancer food and vegatable matter flakes etc.Get them healthy and toss them in.Its time consuming but worth it.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, thanks for all the info ill try the shrimp thing again this time for under 10 mins and see how it goes if that dont work ill try the other ways thanks for all the help guys!


----------

